# Aqua Medic Fish Trap - Review.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that end up having a fish that you must simply catch and get rid of from your display (whether it be aggression issues or health concerns).....I would recommend this fish trap.

I'm not a technically inclined person (nor do I have the patience or time) and did not go the DIY route. I also wanted minimal disturbance to my Display. I wasn't going to tear apart my rock work for an S.o.B. "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" 6 Line Wrasse. I've had the wrasse for well over a year and it WAS peaceful....and then one day...it decided to pick on other inhabitants. It had to go. Period.

Granted; part of it is always 'luck' in situations such as this.....I was fortunate enough to catch my problem literally within 2 minutes of setting it up in my Display. I set it up; introduced some frozen mysis as bait and waited. Within 2 minutes the 6 Line Wrasse swam in; I pulled the invisible line and the guillotine type glass panel fell trapping it in the enclosure. 

It took me longer to assemble the trap than it did to catch the fish. The pictogram instructions were simplistic (too simplistic for me). Think - Ikea diagrams; but more convoluted if that makes any sense. The trap comes with 2 glass panels and it took me a few minutes trying to figure out what the 2nd panel was for. Incidentally; the 2nd glass panel is used as a weight if you want to use the trap on your substrate as opposed to suspending the trap by magnets. Apparently the trap is also designed to catch crabs and worms as well. I haven't tried that yet though.

Moral of the Story: Occasionally spending $50 to catch a $12 fish is not necessarily "throwing the baby out with the bath water". The wrasse went to a good home and is no doubt pigging out on gourmet worms and parasites.

This item is also for "Rent" if other hobbyists need it. Let's say $10? It will be sitting in my basement waiting for the next victim in the meantime.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats on catching the trouble maker. A while back i had o catch mu 6line also that started out so peaceful then turned into a douchbag bullying new and old inhabitants. At that moment i tried a few diy stule traps eith no luck. Had to section half my tank off and take out my rockwork to catch him. Its worth every penny if it works!!!! We always try to add fish that compliments our current fish but they do have personalities and can change over time.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds kinda expensive $50, but if it works, it works and you have it for next time


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hell $50 to not tear apart a beautiful set up to catch a fish? I think it's worth it. Mind you, you could've always hired Captain Nemo if you can find him


----------

